# Cheapest Creepy Cloth



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Do y'all know where I can find Creepy Cloth/Freaky Fabric at its cheapest? I want to buy quite a bit of it to use, and I'd rather not have to pay $6+ per bolt.

Michaels has it, and I think it's about $4.99 there. I know Party City has it, but I can't remember the price.

Do you know of any other places that carry it, and what the prices are?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

The dollar tree! The only place I've ever bought my creepy cloth.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

You rock. I'd have never thought to look for it there. Thanks!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I always see some at my walmart, I think for like .77c a yard (max $1.30), it sits on the bottom shelf with the notions inside a box. You can get it cut by the yard or just buy the whole box.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

OMG, I stock up on the creepy cloth from Dollar Tree every year. It REALLY is cheap and can fall apart, but it gets the creep job done. I love it and can use it a few times.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah it's cheap, obviously, but it's a cardinal rule of mine to never pay more than a dollar for creepy cloth. Last year we bought up about the entire front stock of creepy cloth in both gray and black. This is a small section that we used in making our "voodoo room"


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd say most of us get it at the dollar stores.


----------

